# Snappers



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

One of our ponds is around 50 years old. Has a deep end of 6-10ft. and a shallow end of around 3ft. at the deepest. Anyway. Lots of Giant Bass and little Gills. And lots of Giant Snappers! Was fishing today and had 3 within arms length of me while they were in the water. Ranged from probably 10lbs, to 40 or 50. They're huge! Anyway. Can they be aggresive and should we have them trapped? If they don't hurt anything we'll leave em but if they're aggresive we might trap em. Thanks!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

All I could think is that they might affect the fish population. But if some have been in there as long as the pond has been there I don't see a problem. As long as you stay away from them they shouldn't bother you.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I work at a fish hatchery, and I have seen them eat alot of pretty nice fish. We always get rid of them, of course my main reason for getting them out is that they can cause quite a hazzard when you are pulling nets and having your hands in the water constantly...lol.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if you get in range of that snout, there is the posibility of it getting you. if you steer clear youll be fine, their afraid of you and will avoid contact if they can.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. Today when it was hot just saw one out in the middle. I think when it cools down at night is when they show up. They can eat all the Gills they want. The Bass are what I care a lot about. The Gills are small


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rod Hawg said:


> Yeah. Today when it was hot just saw one out in the middle. I think when it cools down at night is when they show up. They can eat all the Gills they want. The Bass are what I care a lot about. The Gills are small


Well......the bass need to eat too! Don't let the snappers eat all the gills, then there will be no more bass.


----------



## Ross (May 27, 2011)

well if there is some giant bass in there it seems to me that the snappers aren't causing them to starve . ive been about 5 inches away from a big snapper while in my float tube, and i just froze. it was like, to me, encountering a bear or something. all i know is that it stared me down and hissed, then ate my rubber worm when i cast into what looked to be a bass spot, turned out to be the snappers spot. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year I discovered in my pond a still alive 3-4 lb bass that a snapper had grabbed by the lower jaw.

The bass is still alive today and eats just fine with a slightly deformed jaw, the turtle died


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

If ya wanna get rid of the snappers i would be glad to help ya!i make a mean turtle soup!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They aren&#8217;t going to hurt you (unless you get way too close), and it&#8217;s highly unlikely they&#8217;ll hurt the fish population. It&#8217;s nearly impossible to keep a pond free of turtles. Still, they&#8217;re fun to trap and eat good.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Jsykes- The big Bass are fine food wise. They're what I call "Footballs" Just filled w/ Gills. You can sit out there and watch for 5min. and you'll see em up shallow chasing Bluegills. They have plenty to eat. Also. I had 3 Snappers within arms length of me while I was fishing and I about crapped myself They're pretty big. Probably around 30-50lbs.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

icingdeath said:


> If ya wanna get rid of the snappers i would be glad to help ya!i make a mean turtle soup!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


^^ I will help this guy 

I haverst a couple large snappers per year at sketter. Evil critters but tastey


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Snapping turtles have a reputation for decimating game fish and waterfowl populations. Scientific research, however, indicates that this is rarely the case. A 1940s study in Connecticut found that not only fish, but aquatic plants and crayfish are dominant food items. Other studies also have shown that snapping turtles eat insignificant amounts of game fish, and that mammalian nest predators and large fish kill far more waterfowl than do snapping turtles. In natural situations, snapping turtles have no significant impact on fish or waterfowl populations.

Snapping turtles may cause depredation at privately-owned ponds, fish farms, or waterfowl sanctuaries and control methods may be warranted. In such situations, snapping turtles can be legally taken by live-trapping with hoop-type net traps that are available commercially. A trapping or hunting license is not required. Snapping turtles also can be taken by baited hook and line, but a fishing license is required.

It is illegal to relocate problem snapping turtles from one pond to another without the proper permit.

http://www.ct.gov/dep/cwp/view.asp?A=2723&Q=469200


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

steelhead1 said:


> ^^ I will help this guy
> 
> I haverst a couple large snappers per year at sketter. Evil critters but tastey


Get mine at Pymie.we could make a hell of a team!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiewacka said:


> Snapping turtles have a reputation for decimating game fish and waterfowl populations. Scientific research, however, indicates that this is rarely the case. A 1940s study in Connecticut found that not only fish, but aquatic plants and crayfish are dominant food items. Other studies also have shown that snapping turtles eat insignificant amounts of game fish, and that mammalian nest predators and large fish kill far more waterfowl than do snapping turtles. In natural situations, snapping turtles have no significant impact on fish or waterfowl populations.
> 
> Snapping turtles may cause depredation at privately-owned ponds, fish farms, or waterfowl sanctuaries and control methods may be warranted. In such situations, snapping turtles can be legally taken by live-trapping with hoop-type net traps that are available commercially. A trapping or hunting license is not required. Snapping turtles also can be taken by baited hook and line, but a fishing license is required.
> 
> ...


Just in case anyone missed it, those are Connecticut regulations, not Ohio.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

You know. During the day I see a ton of them out in the middle. Today I saw ones shell that was probably 30-36in. Big Guy. His head was huge! Then at night I see them cruising the shallows for Gills and Bass. I might set a trotline. Still thinking about it.


----------

